# Looking At A New Outback



## Tahoe101 (Feb 10, 2006)

We just bought a new 2007 Tahoe 4x4 so we could get a TT and do some family camping. The Tahoe has a 3.73 rear axle ratio and a 116" WB. Max towing is listed at 6700# with a GCWR at 13000#. I'm very interested in the Outback over other manufacturers and I would like to know if the 25RSS will tow comfortably and safely? I read other posts on towing and you outbackers are very helpful!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Tahoe101!* action

And congratulations on the new TV!

You are pretty close to the edge here. The 25RS-S has a gross weight rating (what I go by) of 7,000 pounds. That puts you just over your limit, and dosen't leave any cushion (normally you would like to see 15-20%).

Remember that the tow rating of your Tahoe is based on a full tank of gas and a driver only on a base vehicle. The weight passengers, cargo and any options must be deducted from that 6,700#

That said, pack the trailer lightly, avoid carrying fluids, and I think you will be just fine pulling a 25RS-S with that rig, along as you stay out of the mountains. There are a number of members using Tahoes as TV's, and they seem to do just fine.

I don't think I would go any bigger, as you are also pushing the limits wheelbase wise. Also, make sure you get a really good W/D-Sway setup. The Equal-i-zer or Reese Dual-Cam HD would be good choices, and of course the Hensley if you have $3,000 and nothing to do with it.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

I agree with PDX Doug, as usual, you also may be OK if you are pulling on the flats and not in the hills. I think the Tahoe will struggle in the hills with that weight. Good luck in finding that perferct trailer!

Maverick


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice truck and excellent choice of trailers. You have obviously been educated in the finer things in life. I had similar posts regarding my 05 Yukon and the same 25RSS. If you have 3.73 gears what engine do you have? They may have changed in 07 but mine came with the 5.3L and a 7,700 lb tow rating. The smaller 4.8L had the 6,700 lb tow. I haven't towed yet but getting the Equalizer Hitch and good brake controller (Prodigy).


----------



## Tahoe101 (Feb 10, 2006)

campmg said:


> Nice truck and excellent choice of trailers.Â You have obviously been educated in the finer things in life.Â I had similar posts regarding my 05 Yukon and the same 25RSS. If you have 3.73 gears what engine do you have?Â They may have changed in 07 but mine came with the 5.3L and a 7,700 lb tow rating.Â The smaller 4.8L had the 6,700 lb tow.Â I haven't towed yet but getting the Equalizer Hitch and good brake controller (Prodigy).
> [snapback]80107[/snapback]​


TV has the VORTEC 5300V8 SFI Flex-fuel engine w/ GVWR 7300#. The manual lists the max towing wt at 6700# with the 3.73 ra ratio, however, that is with the standard GVWR of 7000#. I'd get the 23RS hands down if it had a slide!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tahoe101 said:


> I'd get the 23RS hands down if it had a slide!


It does...out the back.









You are probably talking about a side slide, eh?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Where's our Chevy dealer guy when we need him (Fire44?). Sounds like the same set up as mine so hope they didn't drop the tow rating. Nobody was ever sorry they had a side sofa slide. Now try to say that three times fast.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome Tahoe 101!

I just checked the GM website and you are correct regarding tow weight. It amazes me how they change those ratings around from year to year.

I have an 01 Tahoe with 5.3L & 3.73 rear end and my book says 7800# towing capacity. The next year they dropped it to 7700#, and now 07 is 6700# with 20 more HP. I realize there are many factors involved with arriving at these numbers, I just wonder if one of them is a dart board!









Maybe the lawyers at GM figured they need to be more realistic with their numbers.

In any case, you would be near your limit with the 25RSS but should be OK if you watch your weights.

Good luck!

-Matt


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

OK, OK, OK.....some of us do work for a living.....I am sitting here looking at the 2007 Tahoe info and with 4x4 and 3.73 gears it is rated for 6700 lbs....with 4.10 gears it gets a 7700 lb rating.

All I can quote is what GM saids it is rated for......but I am pulling at the max with my Suburban and it does fine. You maybe a little over the max but depending on were you are going to pull, it might be OK...of course that is something that only you can decide.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Finally...Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

OK I have to agree with Doug on this
And like Gary said you have the final word on it.
Good luck with your decision

Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> action *Welcome to Outbackers, Tahoe101!* action
> 
> Remember that the tow rating of your Tahoe is based on a full tank of gas and a driver only on a base vehicle. The weight passengers, cargo and any options must be deducted from that 6,700#
> 
> ...


I don't think that Doug meant to mention passengers as part of the weight of a loaded trailer. Unless he lets people ride in his Outback as he tows, that is.







If so, put those folks in the truck, please.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tahoe101...where do you live? I agree with everyone here that you are jus on the edge of what your Tahoe can tow safely.

Now, if you live in say Texas and you're not pulling over a lot of mountains, then a nice Hensley hitch ($3000) will probably give you the extra stability you need for that Outback.


----------

